# reef diary



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello all,
well how do i begin.?
the tank.248ltr Vicenza 260.
at the moment it is a F/W set up,and i am going to be turning
it into a salt water reef eventually.(with help i hope  )
i shall start with a shopping list.
RO unit(reverse osmosis) £74.48
sand,reef crystal 25kg bucket £43.95 probably won't be enough.
Protein skimmer £88.99 
Hydor koralia 3 x2 power heads £65.50
Refractometre £25.00
test kits. £25.00
live rock.
these prices are not set in stone,and with shopping around,
will vary i'm in no doubt.
i'm just tryig to get a start,so if people would like to add opinions,and advise
it would be Very much appreciate it.
thanks for taking the time to read all this.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thought i would add some pictures of som equipment
that i have been looking at.








this is a Aquamedic Turbofloter 700 internal 400ltr
motor driven protein skimmer.








this is an API master test kit.








this is the Hydor koralia 3 power head.
i am not advertising these products in anyway shape of form
and take full responsibilty for showing these pictures it is nothing to do with anyone related to this site.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks like a good start to your list, let me add something important... UV Sterilizer... shop around! They aren't always cheap, but they're worth the expense in the protection they provide from illness problems, especially when dealing with a reef which can be a challenge to treat if something happens.
The other advice I could offer would be to start thinking now about what kind of reef animals you want to keep, so you know what kind of lighting to prepare for. The variations are endless, but lighting is extremely important in reef keeping. If you get a feel for the animals that appeal to you, then you know what best to prepare for. We can help you here if you ask.
Keep us posted, and good luck!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thank you bettababy 
UV,i forgot about that one.
there is much to consider,and Much reading to do,
the saying here is.............
"slowly,slowly catchie monkey."
this is not something to rush into,
i shall up date i guess nearer the time,and i'm in no doubt 
hound you all,to pick your brains for help and information.
thank you and i value comments and advise very much.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Ask all the questions you need/want to, that's what we're here for!


----------

